# fujitsu siemens scaleo p drivers



## Dannyboy42 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi 
i have just reinstalled windows xp on my sisters pc and have lost all the drivers , im after the drivers for the ethernet lead and the audio and any others i may need can anyone help please ..

Many thanks Danny


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you can get them here you will need the serial number Downloads - Support - Fujitsu


----------

